

Sending post request on window unload event - bhimsen92
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25282034/sending-post-request-on-window-unload-eventajax-request-vs-form-submit-vs-image

======
bhimsen92
are there any good solution to this problem beside from sendBeacon ?

